# L214 is delayed a couple weeks from may 26!



## bluegreg (May 10, 2004)

sure they're working hard for us at dish.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

There is already discussion about this in 2 other threads.

I'm closing this one.


----------

